# [Heisec] Siemens schließt Lücken in Automatisierungssystemen



## Newsfeed (14 Juni 2011)

Ein Firmware-Update schließt Schwachstellen in den speicherprogrammierbaren Steuerungen vom Typ S7-1200. Angreifer konnten unautorisiert Befehle auf den Steuerungen ausführen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

